# 10 inch pipe burst ottawa ohio



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a link to a pipe bursting job we finished up in Ottawa Ohio. The main was 10 inch clay and we replaced it with 10 inch HDPE. The sewer main was collapsing and went under a local state route. we used our Hammerhead HG12 winch with the pneumatic hammer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ4NOMPgPZg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow! So no pipe pull but a pneumatic head that pulls the pipe? Why use this style vs the usual bursting method? How do you tie the lateral back in?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

flat out neat thanks for posting


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Wow! So no pipe pull but a pneumatic head that pulls the pipe? Why use this style vs the usual bursting method? How do you tie the lateral back in?


On straight runs of bigger pipe it can be faster...A LOT faster than a static pulling machine.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

good to see u still at it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Wow! So no pipe pull but a pneumatic head that pulls the pipe? Why use this style vs the usual bursting method? How do you tie the lateral back in?


We still have to dig up the connections but technology is close to re-instate them


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

budders said:


> good to see u still at it. Thanks for posting.


Nice to meet youin person. sorry you couldnt see it in action:yes:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Nice to meet youin person. sorry you couldnt see it in action:yes:


 like wise. I have a good friend out here in new Hampshire reminds me of ur dad. You Have a pretty cool crew. Next time im out ill hit u up


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

budders said:


> like wise. I have a good friend out here in new Hampshire reminds me of ur dad. You Have a pretty cool crew. Next time im out ill hit u up


Your always welcome to come out as well as any other members. We travel around quite a bit. The Old Man is a time worn old school legend. He can be a serious ball buster sometimes. Good sewer guys don't go to heaven they go to hell to re-group
:laughing::laughing:


----------

